# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Khám phá trung tâm ẩm thực của Singapore - singapore

## haily

Những khu chợ đặc trưng của người Hoa và người Ấn đã tạo nên một không gian ẩm thực thú vị trên đảo quốc sư tử Singapore.

*1. Chợ Lau Pa Sat*

Lau Pa Sat giống như một chiếc đu quay khổng lồ với rất nhiều quầy hàng ăn uống ngoài trời. Bạn có thể tìm thấy rất nhiều món ăn thú vị ở đây, từ món cà ri gà, mì xào belacan hay mắm tôm Malaysia...



Đừng bỏ qua món tráng miệng - một thế mạnh của Lau Pa Sat. Hãy thử cendol, món đồ uống nổi tiếng bao gồm đậu đỏ, xi rô, nước cốt dừa và đá bào. Món ăn sẽ đậm đà hơn nếu được rắc thêm chút bột quế. Bạn cũng có thể tới quầy ăn của người Hoa để thưởng thức những món ăn đặc trưng mang hương vị Trung Hoa ngay tại khu chợ nổi tiếng này.
*
2. Trung tâm ăn uống Maxwell*

Nằm ở trung tâm của khu phố người Hoa, Maxwell khiến du khách có được cảm nhận thú vị về một trung tâm ăn uống ngoài trời ồn ã, đông đúc. Mặc dù món ăn ở đây được Âu hóa nhiều bằng cách cắt giảm các gia vị đặc trưng nhưng Maxwell vẫn là lựa chọn tuyệt vời với những món như rotijohn (bánh mì chiên với thịt bò, trứng và đôi khi là thịt cừu ăn với nước sốt ớt), rotiprata (bánh kếp Ấn Độ ăn với cà ri).



Maxwell có rất nhiều món ăn hải sản hấp dẫn, vì thế đừng bỏ qua món đầu cá nấu cà ri và nước dừa ngon ngọt. Các loại nước ép trái cây ở đây cũng rất ngon và có giá cả dễ chịu. Đây cũng là nơi có món trà teh tarek thơm ngon và mát lạnh trong những ngày hè oi bức.

*3. Chợ đêm Chinatown*

Vào ban ngày, con phố Smith không có gì ấn tượng ngoài những quầy hàng bán đồ kim loại. Tuy nhiên, hãy trở lại vào lúc hoàng hôn để thưởng thức những món mì đặc trưng của người Hoa và Hàn Quốc.



Chợ đêm Chinatown đặc biệt vui nhộn nếu bạn ghé vào những dịp lễ hội truyền thống như Tết Nguyên Đán với nhiều màn biểu diễn sống động hàng đêm như múa lân-sư-rồng, trình diễn võ thuật, kinh kịch Trung Hoa và đi cà kheo.

*4. Vịnh Gluttons*

Gluttons được coi là trung tâm ẩm thực ngoài trời hấp dẫn nhất của Singapore. Địa điểm của Gluttons nằm ngay kế bên nhà hát Esplanade, vì thế rất tiện cho du khách sau khi thưởng thức hòa nhạc. Du khách đến đây sẽ choáng ngợp bởi vô vàn lựa chọn các món ăn hấp dẫn với giá chỉ vài đô la Singapore một món.



Bạn đừng bỏ qua nasi goring, một món cơm chiên nổi tiếng với hành lá có thêm nước sốt đậu nành của Indonesia tạo nên mùi vị rất đặc trưng. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể tìm thấy hương vị của Singapore cổ xưa trong món mì căn xào gà thơm ngon nổi tiếng.
*
5. Chợ Tekka*

Tekka nằm tại cửa ngõ của khu Tiểu Ấn. Dù số lượng gian hàng ít hơn một số trung tâm ăn uống ngoài trời khác, nhưng hương vị của món cà ri và hành khô trộn, bạch đậu khấu và dừa khiến bạn không thể không dừng chân khi tới thăm Singapore.



Mặc dù khu chợ ẩm ướt này có thể khiến bạn đôi chút phiền lòng, nhưng đừng vì thế mà bỏ qua món murtabak, một món bánh Ấn Độ nhồi với thịt, chiên lên ăn với cà ri. Khu chợ luôn khiến chính quyền luôn lo lắng vì làm ảnh hưởng tới tiêu chí thành phố sạch của Singopore, nhưng những lượt khách du lịch ra vào nườm nượp đủ để chứng minh về sức hút của một Ấn Độ thu nhỏ.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## Alyaj

singapore nhìn sầm uất như tp HCM vậy
Bảo sao phát triển thế ^^

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Nhìn thích ghê
Mình khoái nhất là những hàng quán thế này, tha hồ đi lượn lùng đồ ăn

----------


## h20love

oài... đi vào phố nè k bít có chít ngạt vì mùi thức ăn k

----------


## lunas2

khu chợ khỏi mù mịt

----------


## ad1

NHiều điểm chơi ở Sing Quá nhỉ

----------

